# Am I doing something wrong?????



## Molliemoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Woody is 12 wks today and was such a well behaved little boy. Apart from his daily mad doodle dash. ( which after the first episode and finding out my woody wasnt going mad he was just having a fun hour... I find quite funny now).
He has a clean crate, sleeps through the night 11pm - 6/7am.(has done from day 1)
I have learnt him sit and lay down.

How ever he seems to be getting very nippy and quite nasty with it and jumping up at our faces...and just missed my ear the other day. How do I stop this?
He constantly hangs off my children's clothes and humps them which is a sign of dominance, so I'm told. How do I stop this? 
I can't do my daily chores freely as he attacks the hover. I put him in the kitchen while I do it and he scratches at the door and barks loudly. 
I can't load or unload the washer or dish washer whilst he's in the kitchen either.
Also he has started trying to get up at us now while we r eating our dinner something he never used to do.

I love woody like one of my kids but right now some of the thing he is doing is having me nearly in tears.
I know puppy's mean lots of hard work, but from how he used to be to now I feel like I'm losing control of him.
I don't want to fail at being a dog owner i want to give my best to my dog like I do with my family but I also want to make the best of woody too.

It will be day 14 of having his injection on tues next week so it's day 10 today. I'm thinking maybe all this change in him maybe cabin fever of being stuck inside. Once walking takes place will he be back to his old self? Should I walk him as of today or stick to day 14?

Helpful advise would be much appreciated xxx


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

Sorry can't offer much experience as Kipper is teeny too, but I think it definitely helped when we could take Kipper out (we were told we could after 1 week!). We didn't go far, but he was so excited about it he just came back and crashed out. 

It really helped me being able to go out with him too somehow. I felt a lot calmer, just knowing I could take him out. 

I'm sure you're doing everything you can but it is tricky when they have all this pent up energy. I taught kipper to play fetch in the garden, and 15 mins of that seemed to get rid of some of his energy. Also do you know anyone with a puppy or dog you could visit? Kipper gets completely over excited when he meets another puppy, but after 5 mins play he's much more chilled. 

Other than that, I'm sure you'll get there. It does seem to be that puppys are tricky, and will behave badly, but from the advise on threads in this forum it does seem that it is a phase, it will pass. (I am keeping my fingers crossed) Consistency is the best bet I think, ignoring when he jumps up, rewarding if he greets you nicely when you come in the room etc.. Good luck with it all. 

Just remember you're not failing, it's a puppy phase. (repeat that 3 times in the mirror!!)


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

How ever he seems to be getting very nippy and quite nasty with it and jumping up at our faces...and just missed my ear the other day. How do I stop this?
He constantly hangs off my children's clothes and humps them which is a sign of dominance, so I'm told. How do I stop this? 
I can't do my daily chores freely as he attacks the hover. I put him in the kitchen while I do it and he scratches at the door and barks loudly. 
I can't load or unload the washer or dish washer whilst he's in the kitchen either.
Also he has started trying to get up at us now while we r eating our dinner something he never used to do.



I could have written that paragraph word for word.

When Coco does this, she gets popped outside for a bit to calm down, or in the crate to give us all a much needed rest, I dont scold her as I want her to love her crate, but sometimes I have to put her in, even for 15 minutes so I can unload the dishwasher!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi, all very normal behaviour. It will feel better when you can go out and about and like the others say, it's just a phase that they do grow out of.
Regarding the humping, don't worry this too will stop. In older dogs it can be a dominance thing between them but with puppies it is only an overload of excitement. They just get way too excited and the humping is how it shows itself, same with the nipping.


----------



## Molliemoo (Jul 17, 2012)

Thankyou everyone. Do you think I should wait till day 14 for walks or is day 10 ok? I know a lot walked after 7 days. He was vaccinated with nobivac.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

My vet said a week with nobivac


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

My vet also said 7 days and Benson had nobivac, the rest sounds exactly like Benson the nipping, the humping the jumping up after our food, the general really bad behaviour that makes you wonder what the hell have you got yourself into, and although you love them there are occasions you dont like them very much!!! Welcome to the club, I am always relieved when I see these threads just so I know I am not the only one going through it and its a relatively common behaviour pattern, and tha they do emerge from it eventually, Benson has his first puppy class tonight just dont know how he is going to be, though outside the house he is not usually too bad, bought him a new harness from pet shop he just stood there and let the chap put it on him, he has since torn hubby's hands to pieces when trying to get it on him ( I had the sense to refuse to put it on him) let us know how Woody progresses and I will hang out the flags when Benson starts being the lovely puppy that is in hiding at the moment!!!


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

I think you have an exceptional little pup to be honest. Nacho definitely didn't pick up the toilet training from day one that's for sure. The nipping, hanging off clothes is completely normal. It may get a little worse when he starts losing his baby teeth (just like a grumpy baby teething). Just keep a consistant routine. Give little Woody a time out when he nips or shows behaviour you will not tolarate. I found the best way for Nacho was to hold my finger up and shout 'no'! and then take him to another room for timeout! Try not to make this Woody's crate. Another way is the distract method. When he nips give him a bone or toy to chew on instead. 

You will get there and to be honest you sound like you are doing a fab job with him already.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Bracken goes for my mouth and general head area too. I've noticed that this is something she quite commonly does with Willow too. When she does it to Willow, most of the time Willow bats her away like I do but sometimes she lets her continue, on those occasions I have noticed that she licks the inside of Willows mouth. This is something that puppies do to reinforce their position in the pack and is a form of begging for food. I wonder whether this is what she's trying to do to me only there's absolutely no way I would ever let her lick the inside of my mouth!! EWW!! Oh and as such, I wonder if this is what your pup is doing- not an excuse, just an explaination! Also, my vet said one week, she actually said that you are pretty well covered from the first jab and could start going out immediately after the second but she still reccommended waiting.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I think you should be fine to take him out now, he can loose some of the pent up energy... regarding the biting when bailey used to nip us I used to hold his mouth shut and tell him no, he soon got the hang of it and it did lessen..

Do you give him chews etc..

We used to crate bailey at meal times, nap times and when he got too mouthy, are you crate training him, I don't think I could of managed without a crate when he was younger, I needed my break too x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Libby, you're not doing anything wrong. Woody is just doing what comes naturally, it's a puppy phase we all have to go through. 

I would highly recommend putting Woody somewhere to calm down when you have jobs to do (e.g. loading the dishwasher, vacuuming etc.) . Either pop him outside or in a small room (e.g downstairs loo) or play pen. Give him a tasty treat to chew on and ignore his cries if he doesn't like being left out. You need 5-10mins space to get your chore done and not go mad. He won't love you any less for it when you've got the job done and have time to spend with him when you go get him. Woody has to learn to fit around your routine and house rules.


----------

